# No power under load...



## Avargo (Sep 26, 2006)

New here and need help. I have a Kawasaki 23hp FH680 on a Lesco Viper. Sounds great when I have it in Idle but once I put the blades on and or put in gear (its a hydro) it bogs down. I have no clue so any help would be great. Thanks so much. Nice forum!! :wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Chances are you are only running on (1) cylinder, try this - unplug one spark only (your choice) and see if it will start, if it does, does it run about the same? If it won't start then the side that is still plugged in is probably causing the trouble. Now switch (plug back in the side that was unplugged, and unplug the other side and try it again.

Once you isolate which side if giving you grief, you need to determine if the problem is in the ignition or something else. Check the spark on both cylinders and see if you are getting good spark, check the plugs to make sure that one is not fouled.

If the unit runs the same on either of the cylinders only, then look for a plugged air filter or a problem with the carburetor, also if the valves are way out of adjustment that can cause a loss of power.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Another way too check if it's running on one cylinder: Start it up, run it for a bit (long enough for it to warm up). Shut it off, then feel the plugs and see if they're both hot (careful, they may be hot).


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

kawasaki v-twins are great engines but since ive been working on them ignition and carb problems really are rare but they love to drop push rods or bend them sometimes 
all it takes is a sticky valve or a backfire and your running on 1 cylinder start it run it 
for 10 seconds and touch each exhaust pipe if ones cold pull the valve cover and look 
for problems good luck


----------



## PaulChristenson (Sep 26, 2006)

big ed hit it... 

they love to drop push rods...all it takes is a sticky valve or a backfire and you're running on 1 cylinder...

one particular FD590V-AS07...has done it at least three times in 5 years and always the left cylinder...


----------



## Avargo (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks guys I took it in and its the valves....It did just that it backfired and since ran wierd....thank you all for your replies!!!


----------

